# Additional Pump Math?



## Leprichon (Dec 30, 2009)

Im interested in increasing my flow rate…I already own a working and fairly new pump, its just not large enough to turn over the GPH Im looking to turn over…Instead of buying a new larger (and more exspensive ) pump, I was thinking of just getting one comparable or smaller in size (and price) than the one I already have, and adding it to the system to increase my flow rate… If I were to add another pump to my current system, I imagine I would put it in parallel (prob not in series) with the current pump I already own…What Im not sure of is the math involved in getting the GPH I want…Is it as simple as adding its GPH to the current GPH (with head pressure figured in of course)?…


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah its as simple as that really. Also, you want to run pumps in parellel (separately) not in series. You loose the power of one of the pumps if you put them in series.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Leprichon said:


> Is it as simple as adding its GPH to the current GPH (with head pressure figured in of course)?…


Le:

Yes.

TR


----------



## Leprichon (Dec 30, 2009)

another ques on similar topic...If an overflow unit that handles about 1200GPH typically has two 1” drain bulkheads in it…and a pump generally only has 1 inlet…Is that overflow unit typically plumed to 2 diff pumps (or are the two drain lines from the overflow unit safely combined into a single line running into the pump without loosing too much flow rate)?…


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Leprichon said:


> another ques on similar topic...If an overflow unit that handles about 1200GPH typically has two 1” drain bulkheads in it…and a pump generally only has 1 inlet…Is that overflow unit typically plumed to 2 diff pumps (or are the two drain lines from the overflow unit safely combined into a single line running into the pump without loosing too much flow rate)?…


Lp:

The weir size will probably control and the return lines will not.

TR


----------

